# [Lesertest] Coolermaster Storm Sniper von swatty



## swatty (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
1. Einleitung

2. Technische Daten

3. Erster Eindruck3.1 Verpackung

3.2 Das Gehäuse

3.3 Zubehör​4. Verarbeitung/Ausstattung4.1 Seitenteile

4.2 Oberteil und Front

4.3 Boden und Füße

4.4 Das Grundgerüst

4.5 Der Innenraum​5. Hardwareeinbau5.1 Netzteil

5.2 Mainboard

5.3 Laufwerke

5.4 Erweiterungskarten

5.5 Kabelführung

5.6 Kühlerwechsel​6. Kühlleistung/Lautstärke

7. Frontpanel7.1 Details

7.2 Lüftersteuerung​8. Beleuchtung

9. Lanparty-Tauglichkeit

10. Zusammenfassung

11. Fazit​*1. Einleitung*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich PC Games Hardware erst einmal für ihr entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen und Caseking für den schnellen Versand bedanken. Das Gehäuse wird im Rahmen des Lesertest-Gewinnspieles getestet, bei dem 5 Bewerber die Chance hatten, das CM Storm Sniper zu testen.

Im Vorfeld habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, was ein gutes Gehäuse ausmacht. So werden im folgenden Test besonders die Verarbeitung, Ausstattung, Komfort und die Kühlleistung mit der damit verbundenen Lautstärke berücksichtigt.
Dies versuche ich mit vielen Bildern zu präsentieren, die als Vorschau (durch Klick auf das Bild wird es in höherer Qualität geöffnet) unter jedem Abschnitt zu finden sind. Ich bitte um Nachsicht bei den ersten Bildern, hier war das Licht nicht optimal eingestellt weshalb einige zu einem leichten Blaustich neigen.
*2. Technische Daten*

Maße: ca. 254,6 x 551 x 566,6mm (BxHxT)
Gewicht: ca. 10,6kg
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Lüfter:
- 1x 200x200x30mm (Front, 17-23dB(A), 1000 U/Min, Blue LED)
- 1x 200x200x30mm (Deckel, 17-23dB(A), 1000 U/Min, Blue LED)
- 2x 120x120x25mm (Deckel, optional statt 200mm Lüfter)
- 1x 120x120x25mm (Rückseite, 17dB(A), 1200 U/Min)
- 1x 92x92 oder 80x80mm (Rückseite, optional statt 120mm Lüfter)
- 1x 200x200x30mm (Seitenteil, optional)
- 2x 120x120x25mm (Seitenteil, optional)
- 1x 140x140mm oder 120x120mm (Boden, optional)
 Laufwerksschächte:
- 5x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
- 1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
- 5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
 Erweiterungsslots: 7+1
 Netzteil: Standard ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional)
 I/O Panel:
- 4x USB 2.0
- 1x eSATA
- 1x Firewire
- 1x je Audio IN/OUT (HD / AC97)
Preis: ca. 150€
Quelle: Caseking.de
*3. Erster Eindruck*

*3.1 Verpackung*

Das Gehäuse wurde am Montag (2. Februar) von einem GLS-Boten geliefert, der das Gehäuse vor die Tür gestellt hat, da zu der Zeit keiner zu Hause war. Ein Glück, dass wir ehrliche Nachbarn haben, sodass das Paket auch noch am Nachmittag vor der Tür auf meine Ankunft wartete.
Die Sniper von CM Storm (eine neue Gamig-Sparte von Coolermaster) kommt geschützt mit Styropor und gut verpackt in Folie in einem Pappkarton daher.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*3.2 Das Gehäuse*

Schon die Ausmaße des Kartons wirken für einen Midi-Tower (so die Einordnung bei Caseking) gewaltig, beim Auspacken bestätigt sich diese Vermutung: Nicht nur in der Höhe und Tiefe ist es größer als vergleichbare Gehäuse, vor allem mit einer Breite von 25,5cm (bzw. 32cm mit Füßen) ist es 7,5cm (bzw. 14cm) breiter als ein normales Gehäuse.
Die überwiegend in schwarz gehaltene Optik (außen) in Kombination mit den riesigen Ausmaßen verleiht dem Gehäuse ein bulliges aber dennoch edles Aussehen. Die halbtransparente Mesh-Apperaturen, welche an den Seiten, in der Front und oben zu finden sind unterstützen dieses Image. Insgesamt wirkt die Sniper durchdacht, auch das Innenleben kann auf den ersten Blick überzeugen - ich denke die Bilder sprechen für sich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*3.3 Zubehör*

Das Zubehör fällt eher bescheiden aus. Neben der Bedienungsanleitung und diversen Montageschrauben sind 12 Kabelbinder, 2 Einbauschienen für ein externes 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerk, 2 Schlauchdurchführungen (zwei weitere bereits montiert) und vier zusätzliche Standfüße der Sniper beigelegt.
Die Bedienungs- bzw. Montageanleitung ist leider nur in Englisch und Chinesisch verfasst, durch die vielen Bilder sollten die Montageschritte jedoch auch für Anwender ohne entsprechende Sprachkenntnisse verständlich sein. Bei weiterem Interesse an der Anleitung empfiehlt sich die PDF-Fassung, welche auf der CM-Storm-Webseite abrufbar ist.
Das Zubehör lässt trotz des eher geringem Umfangs kaum Wünsche offen - es ist alles für die Montage benötigte vorhanden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*4. Verarbeitung/Ausstattung*

Im Folgenden habe ich die Sniper komplett demontiert, um herauszufinden wie es um die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses steht und was das Gehäuse alles zu bieten hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem Klick geht es zum Album
*4.1 Seitenteile*

Das Öffnen der Sniper gestaltet sich durch die großen Köpfe der 4 Schrauben einfach und ist ohne Werkzeug möglich. Auch das Verschließen ist durch die relativ reibungslose und präzise Führung des Seitenteils kein Problem. Hier war jedoch anfangs der Verschluss für das zusätzliche Sichern mit einem Schloss etwas verbogen, wodurch das hereinschieben des Seitenteils erschwert wurde. Mit etwas Gewalt (sprich Zurechtbiegen) war aber auch das Problem behoben.
Das rechte Seitenteil wurde mit einem 2cm hervorstehendem Meshgitter versehen, an dem sich wahlweise ein 200mm- oder zwei 120mm-Lüfter montieren lassen. Zusätzlich ist hinter dem Metallgitter ein Staubfilter (vergleichbar mit feinmaschigem Fliegengitter) verbaut, der die Komponenten vor Staub schützt und zusätzlich die Sicht durch das Meshgitter erschwehrt.
Das linke Seitenteil wurde ebenfalls mit einer 2cm herausstehenden Ausbuchtung versehen, beherbergt jedoch kein Meshgitter. Stattdessen findet sich das CM Storm-Logo im hinteren unteren Bereich in weiß wieder, das aber erst bei leicht schräger Betrachtung gut sichtbar ist. Beide Seitenteile sind mit einer mattschwarzen körnigen Lackierung beschichtet, die relativ resistent gegen Kratzer und Stöße erscheint.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*4.2 Oberteil und Front*

Die Befestigung der oberen und unteren Abdeckung, welche auch bei der kompletten Front zum Einsatz kommt, ist mittels einrastenden Clips gut gelöst. Die gesamte Front sowie die obere und untere Abdeckung sind aus schwarzen Kunststoff gefertigt. Dieser ist hervorragend verarbeitet und hat eine leicht glänzende Oberfläche, glücklicherweise aber keinen Klavierlack, sodass das Gehäuse nicht allzu Staubempfindlich ist.

Die obere Abdeckung hat 2 größere Aussparungen, sodass die fest mit dem Grundgerüst vernieteten metallenen Tragegriffe gut zu erreichen sind. Außerdem ist das Frontpanel in der Abdeckung eingefasst. Dieses ist gut verarbeitet und übersichtlich gestaltet. Zwar ist das Frontpanel durch zwei Schrauben an der Unterseite der Abdeckung fixiert, lässt sich jedoch nicht ohne weiteres von diesem trennen - vermutlich wurde hier zusätzlich mit Kleber gearbeitet. Einen detaillierteren Test des Frontpanel findet ihr im Praxisteil.

Die Front der Sniper, bestehend aus einem Rahmen, den Slotblenden und einer Blende für den 200er-Lüfter, gliedert sich ebenfalls gut in das Gesamtbild ein. In der oberen linken Ecke des Rahmens ist das Sniper-Logo im edlen Metall-Look aufgeklebt.
Die Slotblenden sind, wie die untere 200mm-Lüfterblende der Front auch, (bis auf das Meshgitter) aus Kunststoff gefertigt und mit einem Staubfilter versehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*4.3 Boden und Füße*

Der Boden ist ähnlich wie die obere Abdeckung aufgebaut, hier finden sich jedoch zusätzlich die Füße. Die Sniper bietet die Wahl zwischen zwei Füßen: Entweder klassische runde Untersetzer aus Vollgummi oder die im Auslieferungszustand verbauten länglichen Füße. Kritik muss ich hier am Befestigungssystem ersterer ausüben; diese werden durch Klebestreifen befestigt, was natürlich nur einmal geht.
Besser ist das Befestigungssystem der länglichen Füße gelungen; hier setzt Coolermaster auf Schrauben. Diese lassen sich so auch im 90°-Winkel drehen um die bullige Optik auf Wunsch durch Ausklappen zu verstärken. Positiv aber ist, dass die Unterseite beider Füße gummiert ist, sodass die Übertragung von Schall auf einen harten Untergrund praktisch unmöglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*4.4 Das Grundgerüst*

Herzstück der Sniper ist das stählerne Grundgerüst. Es ist relativ stabil und durch das dünne Stahlblech auch angenehm leicht. Der obere, untere und vordere Teil ist ähnlich wie die Seitenteile auch in mattem schwarz lackiert; die Rückseite, die Laufwerkskäfige sowie die Mainboardhalterung sind gehäusetypisch blank gehalten.
Das Grundgerüst ist nicht weiter als auf dem Bild zu sehen zu zerlegen (Ausnahme: Schlauchdurchführungen, Schnellhalterungssystem für Erweiterungskarten und 5,25"-Laufwerke; diese können natürlich entfernt werden), da die einzelnen Elemente miteinander vernietet sind. Abzüge muss ich allerdings in der Verarbeitung vornehmen: der Boden des Grundgerüstes wölbt sich bei kompletter Demontage nach innen. Stabilität erreicht man hier erst durch Anbringen des Festplattenkäfigs und der Lüfterhalterung am Boden.
Vorbildlich ist dagegen die Verarbeitung der Blechkannten: diese sind alle entgradet und einige zusätzlich umgebogen, sodass sich selbst der ungeschickteste Bastler nicht am Gehäuse verletzen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*4.5 Der Innenraum*

Der Innenraum wirkt geordnet und gut durchdacht. Auffallend ist hier vor allem die Aussparung in Höhe der CPU, welche den Kühlerwechsel ungemein erleichtert. Das Netzteil findet im der unteren linken Eck des geräumigen Innenraumes auf zwei gepolsterten Schienen seinen Platz.
Auf dem Boden des Inneren befindet sich zudem eine Lüfterhalterung, die ebenfalls mit einem Staubfilter versehen ist. Diese kann wahlweise mit einem 140mm-Lüfter (schraubenlos) oder mit einem 120mm-Lüfter (mit Schrauben) bestückt werden.
Bis auf den um 90° nach vorne gedrehten Festplattenkäfig und der Schnellhalterungssysteme weist der Innenraum keine weiteren Unterschiede zu normalen Gehäusen auf.

Sollte Platz für eine Wasserkühlung benötigt werden, so kann der Festplattenkäfig herausgenommen werden. Der so gewonnene Platz ließe sich für die Pumpe und evtl. einem Ausgleichsbehälter nutzen. Ein Dualradiator könnte anstatt des 200mm-Lüfters oben am Gehäse angebracht werden.
*5. Hardwareeinbau*

In diesem Abschnitt muss die Sniper ihr Können in der Praxis unter Beweis stellen. Angefangen mit dem Einbau und gefolgt durch diverse Tests im Betrieb wird das Gehäuse mit folgenden Komponenten getestet:


Gigabyte EP35-DS3 Rev. 2.1
Intel C2D E8400
Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Scythe Mugen 2
2x2 GiByte Corsair Dominator DDR2-800 CL4
XFX Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
2 DVD-Brenner
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1000GB
Western Digital Carviar Blue 250GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier geht es zum Album​*5.1 Netzteil*

Nun kommen wir zu dem ersten Schritt, bei dem sich die Sniper in der Praxis beweisen muss.
Als erstes habe ich mich dem Einbau des Netzteils gewidmet. Dieses wird, anders als im Standard-ATX-Design vorgesehen, im unteren hinteren Bereich eingebaut. Dazu sind auf dem Boden des Gehäuses zwei mit Schaumstoff beklebte Schienen vorhanden, auf die das Netzteil gelegt und anschließend von außen verschraubt wird. Solange das Netzteil 19cm oder kürzer ist, kommt es zu keinen Problemen. Sollte es länger sein, so muss die untere Lüfterhalterung demontiert werden; danach lassen sich auch längere Netzteile verbauen.
In anderen Gehäusen, in denen das Netzteil ebenfalls unten liegt, wird das Netzteil meistens mit dem Lüfter nach oben zeigend, also verkehrt herum, verbaut. In der Sniper gibt es neben dieser Variante zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, es mit dem Lüfter nach unten zeigend zu verbauen, sodass es frische Luft vom Boden ansaugt und die erwärmte Luft direkt wieder ausstößt. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass das Netzteil kälter bleibt und so auch die leiser ist. Da hier standardmäßig auf einen Staubfilter verzichtet wurde, verstaubt das Netzteil allerdings auch schneller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.2 Mainboard*

Für den Mainboardeinbau müssen zu allererst die Abstandshalter in die dafür vorgesehenen Löcher geschraubt werden. Dank der mitgelieferten Papierschablone (siehe 3.2) ist das Finden der richtigen Löcher auch für unerfahrene Bastler kein Problem.
Nach der Montage der I/O-Blende wird das Mainboard, am besten mit vormontiertem CPU-Kühler, wie gewohnt verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.3 Laufwerke*

Der Festplattenkäfig sitzt im vorderen unteren Teil des Gehäuses, direkt hinter dem 200mm-Lüfter. In fünf Schnellhalterungen lassen sich die Festplatten werkzeuglos einbauen. Dazu wird die Festplatte von einer Seite in die Stifte der ausgebauten Halterung geführt und anschließend in die anderen beiden gedrückt. Die gummiert gelagerten Stifte ermöglichen dies ohne viel Gewalt und dienen gleichzeitig als Entkoppelung für die Festplatten. Nach einschieben der Halterung können die Festplatten bequem von hinten verkabelt werden.
Nach Demontage einer Blende des 5,25“-Schachtes können entsprechende Laufwerke eingeschoben werden. Befestigt werden diese Werkzeuglos durch einen Druckknopf. Dadurch sind die Laufwerke von einer Seite gesichert und sitzen relativ fest. Relativ deshalb, weil sie sich minimal nach vorne und hinten bewegen lassen (in der Praxis stört dies aber nicht weiter). Wer dennoch mit dieser Lösung unzufrieden ist, der kann die Druckknöpfe entfernen und die Laufwerke von beiden Seiten mit Schrauben befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*5.4 Erweiterungskarten*

Die Sniper bietet auch für die Befestigung der Erweiterungskarten ein Schnellhalterungssystem. Durch Eindrücken der Kunststoffklammern, welche von einem Metallstift geführt werden, können diese entriegelt und die Slotblende herausgenommen werden. Nun lässt sich die Grafikkarte einbauen und durch festdrücken der Klammern befestigen. Hier kamen mir erst Zweifel auf, ob es genügend Halt bietet, doch als mein Versuch, die verriegelte Grafikkarte herauszuziehen, scheiterte, wurde ich eines besseren belehrt: das System ist simpel und durchaus belastungsfähig.
Auch hier wird wie bei den Laufwerken optional die Möglichkeit geboten, die Karten per Schrauben zu befestigen, sollte man dem Schnellhaltesystem nicht trauen. Nachdem der Metallstift (auf den Bildern zwischen hinterm Lüfter und Slotblenden zu sehen) gelöst und herausgezogen ist, lassen sich die Klammern entfernen und sich durch Schrauben ersetzen. Wenn die entsprechenden Klammern entfernt sind sollte der Metallstift wieder eingesetzt werden um die übrigen Klammern, welche die Slotblenden halten, wieder zu fixieren.
Dank des Größe hat die Sniper auch mit aktuellen und kommenden Grafikkartengenerationen keine Schwierigkeiten: es können Karten mit einer Länge von bis zu 34cm verbaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.5 Kabelführung*

Spätestens beim Verlegen der Kabel kommt einem die Größe der Sniper zu Gute. Es werden einem viele Möglichkeiten geboten, die Kabel zu verlegen, sodass ein optisch ansprechender Innenraum entstehen kann und ein guter Luftstrom gewährleistet ist. Der Mainboardtray ist im unteren Bereich mit einer Öffnung versehen, durch die die z.B. die Kabel des Netzteils auf die Rückseite geführt werden können. Diese ist bei mir allerdings nur zur Hälfte nutzbar, da mein Netzteil relativ lang ist. Wegen der Überlänge ist auch die Lüfterhalterung am Boden für mich nicht nutzbar, da die Kabel des Netzteils auf diese ragen.
Zur Befestigung der Kabel sind die Ösen am Festplattenkäfig, dem Laufwerksschacht und dem Mainboardtray nutzbar. Leider wurde mit den Ösen am Mainboardtray etwas gegeizt, weshalb ich hier Probleme hatte die Kabel zu befestigen. Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, ist meine Kabelverlegung alles andere als optimal gelöst. Mit etwas Zeit ließe sich hier ein durchaus sehenswertes Ergebnis erreichen, was ich auch zu gegebener Stunde versuchen werde nachzuholen.
Dennoch zeige ich euch schon einmal meine Kabelverlegung:
*5.6 Kühlerwechsel*

Da ich meinen Freezer 7 Pro gerne durch einen etwas besseren Kühler ersetzen wollte, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einen geeigneten Kühler gemacht. Meine Wahl fiel letztendlich auf den Scythe Mugen 2, dessen Montage ich hier beschreiben werde.

Als erstes musste der alte Kühler weichen, das nach herausnehmen des RAMs - auch in anderen Gehäusen - kein Problem darstellt. Nachdem die CPU wie gewohnt gereinigt wird, kann es mit der eigentlichen Montage losgehen. Um das besondere Feature, der auf Höhe der CPU offene Mainboardtray, zu testen, habe ich das Mainboard im Gehäuse verschraubt gelassen und auch sonst nichts weiter demontiert.
Nach etwas rumprobieren musste ich leider feststellen, dass der Mugen 2 nur in einer Richtung befestigt werden kann, da ansonsten einige Elkos im weg währen. So kann der Luftstrom nicht optimal ausgenutzt werden, weil der Lüfter nur von oben oder unten am Kühler angebracht werden kann.
Dennoch musste der Kühler erst einmal an seinen Platz. Nach dem Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste (Arctic Silver Silver 5) wurde der Mugen auf die CPU gesetzt und musste von der Rückseite verschraubt werden. Hier stellte sich heraus, dass die Aussparung des Mainboardtrays nicht genau passend für mein Meinboard war. Ich musste etwas Gewalt anwenden, um die Backplate zwischen Mainboard und Mainboardtray zu bekommen um schließlich die Schrauben festzudrehen.

Danach sitzt der 870g schwere Mugen Bombenfest und der Lüfter kann (bei mir an der Unterseite des Kühlers) angebracht werden.

Die Aussparung sollte jedoch für die meisten Mainboards kein Problem darstellen, da Gigabyte bei meinem Board etwas von der üblichen Platzierung der CPU abgewichen ist, es mit den meisten Mainboards aber zu keinen Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen sollte. Demnach ist dies ein nettes Feature, das besonders interessant für all diejenigen sein sollte, die häufiger am PC basteln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*6. Kühlleistung/Lautstärke*

Da ich bei den letzten Aufrüst-Aktionen immer am Gehäuse gespart habe, muss für den Vergleich mein altes Fujitsu-Siemens-Gehäuse herhalten. Zugegeben, der Vergleich ist nicht ganz fair, aber so wird der Unterschied zu einem Standardgehäuse deutlich.
Die Temperaturen habe ich mit den oben genannten Komponenten bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C gemessen, wobei der E8400 undervolted mit 3GHz bei 1.075V (bzw. 2Ghz Idle) lief. Der Freezer 7 Pro, welcher als CPU-Lüfter diente, wurde mit 80% (2200RPM) unter Last und mit 60% (1675RPM) Lüfterleistung im Leerlauf betrieben. Der Grafikkartenlüfter lief mit 60% (1600RPM) bzw. 100% (2750RPM).
Angegeben werden die Delta-Temperaturwerte in Kelvin.

Beispiel: Beträgt die Raumtemperatur 20°C und ist die CPU 43°C heiß, so errechnet sich eine Temperaturdifferenz von 23 Kelvin (43°C-20°C=23°C).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht kann sich die Kühlleistung der Sniper durchaus sehen lassen. Sowohl unter Last als auch im Leerlauf haben sich nach dem Umzug die Temperaturen deutlich verbessert.
Durch die stufenlose Lüftersteuerung lässt sich der Luftstrom in jeder Situation anpassen, sodass man immer den optimalen Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke hat. Gemessen wurde zu erst mit der niedrigsten Drehzahl der Lüfter (Drehreglerstellung ganz links; 0%). Besonders durch die beiden 200mm-Lüfter ist schon auf dieser Stufe der Luftdurchsatz groß. Das Gehäuse ist auf dieser Stufe mit einem eher tiefen brummen/rauschen zu hören, für Silentfanatiker sind die beigelegten Lüfter also nichts. Für mich ist der Geräuschpegel gerade noch an der Grenze zum störend werden.

Verbesserungen stellten sich bei allen beobachteten Komponenten ein: es wurden bei niedrigster Drehzahl durchgehend ca. 20% geringere Temperaturen als im Standardgehäuse erzielt. Ebenfalls hat sich der Lärm gegenüber des alten Gehäuses (ein 80mm und ein 92mm Lüfter) merkbar verringert.

Die Lautstärke bei mittlerer Reglerstellung ist mir für den dauerhaften Gebrauch eindeutig zu hoch. Hier ist der PC deutlich hörbar, weshalb diese Einstellung nur während des Zockens, wenn man den PC sowieso nicht hört, zu empfehlen währe. Grafikkarte und Chipsatz sind unter Last so ca. 5 K kühler. CPU und die Festplatten profitierten nur geringfügig von einer höheren Drehzahl.
Auf höchster Einstellung ist ein störendes lautes Rauschen zu hören. Geeignet ist diese Einstellung daher nur während des Zockens mit Headset oder dann, wenn einem der Kampf um jedes Grad auch eine solche Geräuschkulisse wert ist. Ich persönlich würde jedoch nur sehr selten auf diese Stufe zurückgreifen, zumal die Verbesserung von ca. 2 K gemessen an der erhöhten Lärmbelästigung nur marginal ist.

Eine Geräuschentwicklung durch andere Faktoren wie z.B. indirekte Vibrationsübertragung ist kaum zu bemerken, da alles fest sitzt und die am stärksten vibrierenden Komponenten, die Festplatten, entkoppelt sind. Zwar sind die Lüfter standardmäßig nicht entkoppelt, was auch in einer leichten Vibration des Gehäuses merkbar ist, jedoch stört dies nicht weiter da das Gehäuse an sich durch die Gummifüße keinen Schall an den Boden überträgt.


----------



## swatty (3. Februar 2009)

*7. Frontpanel*

*7.1 Details*

An der Gehäuseoberseite wartet das Frontpanel mit großzügiger Ausstattung auf. Dank der guten Platzierung ist es optimal erreichbar und besonders durch den überdimensionierten Powerknopf und Drehregler ein Blickfang. Ebenfalls als positiv lassen sich die USB-Anschlüsse anmerken, welche mit stärkeren Haltefedern als aus anderen mir bekannten USB-Ports versehen sind. Diese bieten den USB-Steckern mehr Halt, sodass sie bei versehentlichem ziehen am Kabel besser halten.

Kritik ausüben muss ich hier allerdings an den viel zu hellen Status-LEDs, welche im Dunkeln mehr als Lampe anstatt als Signalgeber fungieren. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich die Stecker der Status-LEDs vom Mainboard entfernt. Jetzt werde ich zumindest nichtmehr durch das grelle Licht gestört und die Information, ob der PC an oder aus ist und ob die Festplatte arbeitet, ergibt sich auch ohne LEDs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Frontpanel wartet min folgender Ausstattung auf:

Resetknopf
Powerknopf
Lüftersteuerungsregler mit Druckknopf für Beleuchtung
eSATA-Port
Audio-Out (HD / AC97)
Mikrofoneingang
HDD-LED (blau)
Power-LED (blau)
4 USB2.0-Anschlüsse
Firewire


*7.2 Lüftersteuerung*

Integriert in das Frontpanel ist ein Drehregler, mit welchem sich die Drehzahl von bis zu fünf Lüftern stufenlos regulieren lässt. Von links nach rechts nimmt die Drehzahl zu, bis nach ca. 3/4 die maximale Drehzahl erreicht ist. Danach ist bis zum rechten Anschlag keine Erhöhung mehr festzustellen.
Angeschlossen werden die Lüfter über Molexstecker, über einen Adapter können auch Lüfter mit dreipoligem Stecker verwendet werden (einer ist für hinteren Lüfter bereits vormontiert). Die Spannung für die Lüfterbeleuchtung wird über separate Kabel geliefert, bei denen dreipolige Stecker zum Einsatz kommen. Betrieben werden die LEDs mit 12V.
Durch einen Fehler in der Bedienungsanleitung wird hier allerdings nicht sofort klar, an welchem Stecker die Stromversorgung für das Frontpanel angeschlossen werden soll. Dieser Fehler hat in den FAQ der CM Storm-Website jedoch schon eine Korrektur erfahren.
Leider ist der Drehregler etwas schwergängig und der dort verbaute Druckknopf für die Beleuchtung hat auch keinen eindeutigen Druckpunkt.


*8. Beleuchtung*

Standardmäßig komplett in blau präsentiert sich die Sniper auch im Dunkeln ganz groß: Die jeweils vier LEDs der 200mm-Lüfter lassen das Gehäuse weder zu hell noch zu dunkel auf Wunsch leuchten.
Dafür sorgt unter anderem der im Drehknopf integrierte Druckknopf, mithilfe dessen das Licht an- und ausgeschaltet werden kann. Dies ist insofern sehr praktisch, da man den PC so auch in Situationen, beispielsweise während des Schlafens, laufen lassen kann ohne durch Licht gestört zu werden.
Die verbauten 200mm-Lüfter sollen bald auch seperat in den Farben rot und blau unter dem Namen "Force 200" im Handel erhältlich sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*9. Lanparty-Tauglichkeit*

Der Transport zu einer LAN sollte weniger ein Problem darstellen, da die Sniper mithilfe der beiden gut zugänglichen Tragegriffe und des für die Größe eher geringen Gewichts gut anzuheben ist. Durch die Stabilität und der guten Kühlleistung sollte es auch auf der LAN zu keinen größeren Problemen kommen.

Unter dem Begriff StormGuard verbirgt sich ein Sicherheitssystem der Sniper, welches die eigene Peripherie vor diebischen Mitspielern auf LANs schützen soll. Dazu werden die Kabel mithilfe einer Blende an der Rückseite des Gehäuses fixiert. Dieses System ist gut durchdacht und geht auch Vorort schnell, vor allem aber werkzeuglos von der Hand.
Sinn macht dieses Feature allerdings erst dann, wenn das rechte Seitenteil zusätzlich mit einem Schloss verriegelt ist. Ansonsten währe das Gehäuse mit wenigen Handgriffen geöffnet und die Peripherie in kürzester Zeit befreit.
Der misstrauische Besitzer sollte seinen PC jedoch trotzdem nicht ganz unbeaufsichtigt auf größeren LANs stehen lassen, da StormGuad keine Peripherie, an welchen das Kabel am Gerät selber trennbar ist, schützen kann und Coolermaster auch noch keinen Schutz gegen Demolierung der Hardware gefunden hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*10. Zusammenfassung*

*Stärken:*+ Design (Eigene, subjektive Meinung)
+ Stabilität
+ Verarbeitung
+ Gewicht
+ Platzangebot
+ Werkzeuglose Montage vieler Komponenten
+ Möglichkeiten für Kabelmanagement
+ Gute Kühlleistung
+ Staubfilter
+ Umfangreiches Frontpanel
+ Integrierte Lüftersteuerung
+ Separat ausschaltbare Beleuchtung
+ Ausklappbare Standfüße
+ Festplattenentkoppelung
+ Wasserkühlungskompatibilität
+ Lanparty-Tauglichkeit
+ Einfacher Kühlerwechsel​*Schwächen:*- Lautstärke nichts für Silentliebhaber; auf höchster Einstellung unangenehm laut
- Grundgerüst bei kompletter Demontage leicht verzogen
- Schwergängiges Drehponentiometer
- Zu helle Status-LEDs
- Knappes Zubehör​*11. Fazit*

Insgesamt lässt sich sagen, dass man mit der CM Storm Sniper für ca. 150€ ein durchweg gutes Gehäuse bekommt, das sein Geld allemal wert ist. Das aggressive, bullige aber dennoch schlichte Design ist ansprechend und wirkt auf die meisten begeisternd. Da dies jedoch rein subjektiver Natur ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das Design ansprechend findet – was aber gut im Vorfeld möglich sein sollte.  
Das geringe Gewicht, die StormGuard-Funktion und der einfache Transport machen die Sniper zum idealen Begleiter für jede Lanparty.
Auch von der technischen Seite weiß die Sniper zu überzeugen: Eine gute, individuell anpassbare Kühlleistung, die überwiegend hervorragende Verarbeitung, das riesige Platzangebot und die einfache werkzeuglose Montage sprechen für sich.

Die Sniper leistet sich nur wenige Kritikpunkte wie die Lautstärke oder die zu hellen Status-LEDs, sodass Coolermaster für kommende Produkte der CM Storm-Reihe noch Verbesserungspotential bleibt.


----------



## swatty (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meinem ersten Lesertest einen guten Eindruck von der Coolermaster Storm Sniper vermitteln.
Der Test ist nun weitgehend fertiggestellt und wird lediglich durch kleinere Änderungen wie Fotos eines besseren Kabelmanagements ergänzt und von einigen Fehlern befreit.

Sollten es irgendwelche Fragen geben können diese gerne gestellt werden, auch Feedback ist gerne gesehen.
Auf Wünsche bezüglich weiterer Inhalte würde ich auch -sofern möglich- gerne eingehen und ggf. im Test ergänzen.


In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim lesen! 
swatty


----------



## swatty (3. Februar 2009)

[Platzhalter 3]


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2009)

Dan bin ich mal gespannt was draus machst, viel erfolg wünsch ich dir.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder sind schon mal der Oberhammer!


----------



## Insertcity (20. Februar 2009)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus vorallem das Große bild mit allein teilen 
Autobild läßt grüßen


----------



## Shibi (20. Februar 2009)

Whao, bisher wirkt der Test richtig geil. Die Bilder sind richtig gut gelungen. Hast du ein Fotostudio dafür oder hast du den Hintergrund mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## No0dle (20. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder sind wirklich spitze 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den weiteren Test


----------



## Uziflator (21. Februar 2009)

Echt gut gemacht, die Bilder sind aber auch wirklich klasse!


mfg


----------



## swatty (21. Februar 2009)

Danke, freut mich, dass der Test und die Bilder schon jetzt gefallen .

@Shibi: Da meine Schwester und mein Vater Hobbyfotografen sind, habe ich das Glück ein kleine Fotostudio im Keller zu haben. Das habe ich dann natürlich auch für die Fotos genutzt.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich den Admins (besonders Falk und PCGH_Oliver) nochmals meinen Dank aussprechen, ohne die der Bilderupload nicht so schnell geklappt hätte 

Gruß swatty


----------



## theLamer (21. Februar 2009)

Bislang ist dein Test echt nicht zu toppen 
Coole Sache


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. März 2009)

Feine Bilder, etwas kurzer aber knackiger Text; sehr aufgeräumter Test. Was steht als nächstes an? Wie fällt das Fazit aus? Wie sieht es mit der Kühlleistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke der Lüfter aus? Die Montage der Laufwerke geht leicht über die Bühne oder verlangt etwas Übung?


----------



## Malkav85 (1. März 2009)

Respekt Respekt für die schönen Bilder  Da fiel der Apfel wirklich nicht weit vom Birnenbaum 

Die Texte sind auch sehr gut geschrieben. Freu mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## swatty (2. März 2009)

Auch euch ein Dankeschön für euer Feedback 

Ich habe nun den Hardwareeinbau und die Kühlleistung im Bezug zur Lautstärke ergänzt.

@Wannseesprinter: Das Fazit habe ich noch nicht fertiggestellt, es fällt aber in jedem Fall positiv aus. Die Antworten zu deinen restlichen Fragen sollten nun auch im Test beantwortet werden.


----------



## |seluso| (3. März 2009)

Nice 

Lässt sich sehr gute lesen und sehr gute Bilder, aber das Design wie kann man sich so was kaufen?!


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2009)

Echt guter Test. Vor allem die Bilder sind wirklich der Wahnsinn


----------



## rzrcop (3. März 2009)

echt super test!!! 

aber hast du vllt noch ein bild vom eingebauten CPU-Lüfter? (also vom Scythe Mugen 2)


----------



## swatty (3. März 2009)

Vielen Dank, das war auch ein Haufen Arbeit, aber das Ende ist ja glücklicherweise in Sicht... 
Die Punkte Frontpanel, Beleuchtung und Lanparty-Tauglichkeit habe ich wie versprochen ergänzt.

@|seluso|:
Bei dem Design scheiden sich natürlich die Geister. Die einen lieben es (wie ich), die anderen hassen es. Das muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden. Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es zumindest das Potential hat, vielen zu gefallen.

@rzrcop:
Was für Bilder von dem Mugen? Zwei sind ja bereits in dem Test zu finden. Hast du dir soetwas gewünscht, wie ich es diesem Post beigefügt habe?

Gruß swatty


----------



## Klutten (4. März 2009)

Einen wirklich feinen Test hämmerst du dir da zusammen!!! Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Mit welcher Summe muss man einen Fotografen bestechen um so geile Bilder zu bekommen?


----------



## swatty (4. März 2009)

Danke, ich bin zwar weder ein Fotograf, noch in solcher der es mal werden möchte; ich habe lediglich versucht, das beste aus einer 5-Minuten-Einweisung in die Spiegelreflexkamera/Beleuchtungstechnik zu machen. Am Ende war ich dann auch etwas überrascht, was da teilweise für Bilder bei rausgekommen sind .
Zur Bestechung: Das muss nichtmal eine Summe sein, da reicht auch ein 150€-Gehäuse und ich mache dir deine Bilder 

Der Test ist jetzt auch weitgehend fertiggestellt und wird nurnoch geringfügig geändert. Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen^^

Also viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## lemon (5. Mai 2009)

boar, das war mit ein paar anderen der beste Test den ich hier im Forum gelesen habe.
ziemlich geile Bilder !
der test hat meine entscheidung unterstützt mir ein sniper zu kaufen.
das einzige was ich noch auszusetzen hätte wäre, dass du immer DIE Sniper sagst (bzw. schreibst).

heisst es nicht DAS Sniper (-Gehäuse) ?

naja ansonsten echt richtig gut. da kommt nur noch das "How-to Wie sleeve ich ein Kabel" dran vorbei. 

hauste


----------



## swatty (6. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank, es freut mich wenn ich dir helfen konnte.

Ich war mir nicht sicher, welcher Artikel "Sniper" vorangestellt wird. Wenn man von "Sniper-Gehäuse" redet ist sicherlich "das" der richtige Artikel, aber ob dies auch gilt, wenn man die Bezeichnung "Sniper" ohne "Gehäuse" verwendet, das wusste ich nicht. Daher habe ich etwas recherchiert und bin genau so häufig auf "das Sniper" wie auf "die Sniper" gestoßen, "der Sniper" wurde auch gelegentlich geschrieben.
Weshalb ich letzendlich "die Sniper" genommen habe weiß ich nicht mehr, aber da es sich hier ja um einen Produktnamen handelt, ist wahrscheinlich nirgends festgelegt welcher Artikel zu verwenden ist. Wenn man wie üblich den Markennamen als das nehmen würde, was es auch ist, nämlich ein Gehäuse, dann währe wohl "das" am ehesten angebracht, da hast du völlig recht .
Wenn "die Sniper" stört und "das Sniper" gewünscht wird kann ich den Test gerne korrigieren.


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Mai 2009)

Top Test! Gut geschrieben, herrliche Bilder und toll aufgemacht. Gefällt mir imens gut! Großes Lob!


----------

